# Swf uk/a 1204-45 for sale



## haory (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi
i have swf 4 head machine for sale. It runs good but i want to buy new tajima 4 head. It comes with usb linker so it can read usb or flappy. Location is california
Price is 10000


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Age, Pics, City?


----------



## haory (Feb 11, 2008)

binki said:


> Age, Pics, City?


2000 riverside, ca


----------

